# Favorite Gun OF ALL TIME!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Go ahead guys, I'd like to hear your single favorite gun, pistol or rifle; shotgun, single-shot; auto or semi of ALL TIME.

You don't have to own it currently, but for grins let's say you at least have to have shot it. Sound good?

While I think it's totally unfair to any of my guns to name just one as my favorite, I'm going to have to go with my grandpa's old 1952 Sears & Roebuck J.C. Higgins 12 gauge withe the ported polychoke. Not the prettiest, not the best, just my favorite.

I could get into favorite lever gun, favorite hunting rifle, favorite rimfire, favorite battle rifle, revolver, pistol etc and the list would never end. What about you guys? What are your favs?

OH and to answer the others: Marlin 444 ported, currently my newish Remington R-15, Savage 93r17, M1 Garand... again, it would never end.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm more of a modern gun guy myself. Mainly because I haven't been exposed to much else.

I'd say any AR, but I really like my R-15. I have fallen in love with my Kimber Stainless Gold Match II too. Probably one of the sexiest pieces I have owned. The Kimber Ultra CDP II is probably another that will never leave the family.

There are too many choices! I think my fav could possibly change from week to week.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I still own my first gun Savage model 67 pump 12GA. that I have asoft spot and a lot of memories with, buuutttt the classic styling of the Ruger#1 has always done something for me. I have one in .204 but would like to own another or three.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My go any where up here and less than 200 yds. I would go for my Marlin in 45/70. I have used it ruffly and it still keeps going and going.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I guess it would have to be the BSA 30-06, brake, really really light, poor thing as the blueing and varnish is all but gone, blow your ear drums out and kicks like a mule but you can pack it all day, its seen a lot of country, going on 40 years and shot pretty well every thing we have up here, have a few Rugers that I really like also.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a hard time picking an absolute favorite. I have favorites for different situations. If I had to nail down just one it would probably be my Remington Model 788 in .222. I could not even begin to estimate how many coyotes I have taken over the 30 some odd years I have had it. I have taken deer, ground squirrels, coyotes, bobcats and Lord knows what else with it. It has probably ridden a 100,000 miles with me in trucks, 4 wheelers, UTV's and the like. When I pick up that little jewel, I know it will shoot where I aim it and do what I ask of it. It is like me now, not very pretty just from the sheer age and mileage on it but is always dependable.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

knapper said:


> My go any where up here and less than 200 yds. I would go for my Marlin in 45/70. I have used it ruffly and it still keeps going and going.


Knap, is that the long barrel government model or the carbine style? The Marline 444 ported I mentioned is my dad's. We put a limbsaver on it and with the porting you can shoot all day MOA+ groups at 200 yards. VERY accurate and dependable and I've killed deer shooting through 3" pine trees before with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I have a hard time picking an absolute favorite. I have favorites for different situations. If I had to nail down just one it would probably be my Remington Model 788 in .222. I could not even begin to estimate how many coyotes I have taken over the 30 some odd years I have had it. I have taken deer, ground squirrels, coyotes, bobcats and Lord knows what else with it. It has probably ridden a 100,000 miles with me in trucks, 4 wheelers, UTV's and the like. When I pick up that little jewel, I know it will shoot where I aim it and do what I ask of it. It is like me now, not very pretty just from the sheer age and mileage on it but is always dependable.


OH come on now Danny, we've all seen your picture on this site, hell your down right pretty.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OH come on now Danny, we've all seen your picture on this site, hell your down right pretty.


X2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It the old ones before the guide version, in fact I had it before I moved up there and that was in 1976.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Savage 24C 22LR/20Ga. Over/under. This little thing went every place I did while out trapping!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OH come on now Danny, we've all seen your picture on this site, hell your down right pretty.


Aw shucks


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

The Remington 870 is an all time favorite also.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

My old Mexican Mauser in .257 Roberts Improved is certainly ONE of my own favorites. I did a lot of the work on this rifle myself.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

my absolute fave is a tie between my old 45-120 sharps with vernier tang site and my barrett m82-a2 i used both in siloughet shoots both high power and black powder cartridge both have taken yotes past 1200 yards and we even tried pdogs with it a time or two


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> My old Mexican Mauser in .257 Roberts Improved is certainly ONE of my own favorites. I did a lot of the work on this rifle myself.


Rich, that baby can shoot!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

thats a beautiful gun Rich.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats an accurate gun Rich!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I inherited a JC Higgins 66 from my father, best pheasant gun I ever owned. Countless birds from him and me. I retired it some years ago and keep it oiled and clean in the safe. Thats the one. Sentimental reasons. I also run a Ruger M77 in 338 win mag, everyone says "you don't need that big gun", it kicks like a mule, but I've learned to manage that. It hasn't taken that much as far a game, but I can't see me giving it up. It shoots good, and will put down anything in North America. Definetly not a fur freindly gun. Thats the two.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have to say my CZ 527 Full Stock in 223 followed by the CZ527 in 22Hornet or vice-a-versa in rifles. for handgun it would be my Kimber LE 45acp.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Bar-d, I loved my old model 660 in .222. I am currently looking for another .222. I found one today on-line. It is a 722 in .222 rem. It looks to be in excellent condition. It is on Guns America and for sale from Boise gun company. They want over $500, seems steep to me. I am seriously considering it however. Glad to here that yours has been a great gun. The .222 is my all time fav round for coyotes and fox.

MG


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good to see you again, Mike! Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep Chris, Doing pretty good. Had a couple of surgeries this fall, most recently on a ruptured achilles tendon. Still in the cast for 4 more weeks. Still got out last weekend. left the story in the blog section. Hopefully we can get out together in Dec. Hope all is well with your family. MG


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an old Stevens Model 85 in .22 LR that my grandfather gave me about 30 years ago. I couldn't even imagine how many thousands of rounds I have fed it. It was old and beat up when I received it. Also, being a semi-auto, my father took the clip away for several months while I became proficient with the rifle, so I had to single-load it for each shot. (That sucker pinched my right thumb and index finger while loading more times than I can count!) However, it is one of the few rifles I have ever owned that always instinctively new exactly where you wanted the bullet to hit. I'd put it up against any multi-$$$$ .22 match rifle any day!


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

My favorite rifle i ever shot was a full-auto M4 one of the constables my family knows has. Fed it almost 400 rounds in an hour and a half and thats letting the barrel cool almost completely after each mag.

Favorite hunting rifle would probably be my cousins Milsurp Remington 700 in 300 win mag I used to take my first big game animal (ferral hog)

After pondering a few minutes I came to the conclusion that I dont realy have a favorite out of my own guns. It changes with what kind of mood im in at the time. I love guns period. In the last 8 months I've purchased enough to almost fill both hands. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I reached a point in my life a few years ago when I knew that I owned a gun that was fairly optimal for hunting anything a man would ever or could ever hunt... Since then I have only bought six or seven. Give it time 2tay, give it time.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sure that day will come but my bet is on it's cuz I own a cabelas worth of guns. lol







Or i spent all my money and cant afford anymore.


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's my favorite...waited most of my life to acquire it !!

*Thompson 1927a1*










2nd favorite...

*COLT SAA *


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I tend to view guns more like tools to get a job done and dont have favorites. You always want the right tool for the job.

If I had to pick one all around gun to have for the rest of my life then it would be a military issue M-4 with a 14" Daniels defense upper with an Elcan scope and a small Dr reflex sight on top of it. I ran this gun for years and absolutely loved it. I need to get myself the same set up!


----------

